# Bestest friends...



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a salvinis cichlid and a jaguar cichlid that seem to be a breeding pair..is that possible? There are always together and following one Another. Is that common?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

An old friend of mine had a female salvini and a young male dovii spawn in his tank back in the early 70s, so I'd say anything is possible. Not something that I would consider common, however. That spawn was not fertilized as the dovii was way too young. I have no idea if the cross would ever be fertile.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

It looks like I have the opposite, female salvinis and male jag...I would surely love to see that outcome...that would be a badass, mean,colorful, beautiful, aggresive specimen. "JAGVINIS CICHLID"!!!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

or an ugly deformed fish that can only swim in circles


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

lol at sumthinfishy


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

These guys are still romancing each other, not sure who the male or the female is, hoping they mate !!!!!! they are always together thats for sure.


----------

